# How do you get to the new review section?



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 11, 2005)

I found one review through the old review section but I don't understand how to do a search on newly submitted reviews.  Sorry if I missed the boat but I can't figure it out...

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## JeffV (Jun 11, 2005)

Go to the top of this page where it says "Tug Resort Databases" click on that and then reviews. This will take you to the review section and you can click on the area of interest and then on down to the specific resort and you will find all the reviews listed there.


----------



## TTom (Jun 11, 2005)

*Just to clarify*

There is no "new" review section.  The only thing which has changed recently is replacing the old BBS software with this one.  Note that, for the time being, the old board is still available (in READ ONLY mode).  Everything else should still be the way it was before this board arrived.

Tom


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2005)

*Where are?*

Sorry if this has been asked already, but where are the numberical ratings that go along with the tug reviews? I liked having that as a quick guide of which resorts I even wanted to read the reviews about.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 11, 2005)

This is the link I was referring too...

http://www.tug2.com/RnR/Ratings.aspx?GridType=STATE

I am not really sure how to get to it directly.  I got there by going to Western Reviews.  And, clicking latest reviews.  But there has got to be a better way.  It does look new to me.

Oh, and I submitted a new review too with the new format.  Like it much better than the old!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 11, 2005)

You're right.  We're in the middle of the awkward transition between the old hand-coded html page review system we started with, and a more automated system run via a database.   As I'm no longer a review manager, I'm not involved with this and can't give you any details.

My understanding (which could be way out in left field) is for the time being, the review front-end will remain the same, but when you go to an individual review, it will contain a link to the new-format reviews (anythng submitted since June 1 2005) if there are any.

Maybe one of the review managers that understands this better can provide some more information.


----------

